# Verizon Galaxy S III Predictive text, or lack thereof



## shoman24v (Jul 17, 2011)

Coming from a Galaxy Nexus, I was used to a few things. One of them being how predictive text, or how it works with the Samsung Keyboard. While the GSIII predicts as I type it doesn't actually make the selection I'm trying to type. My nexus is running AOKP, and when I type 'This' as 'Ths' and hit space it automatically chooses 'This'. On the GSIII, typing 'Ths' brings up a list of suitable choices, but doesn't pick the best. If I hit space it just types 'Ths'.

Is there some setting I need to change for it to actually predict what I'm trying to type or will I have to keep manually choosing the choices?

I'm aware of other options I can install too...


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

Android keyboard settings/ auto-correction set to aggressive .


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

May be a setting in there somewhere, but I hate the Samsung keyboard. I came from a gnex as well and with every ROM I flash I make sure I add the 4.2 keyboard if it isn't in there already.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iamjackspost (Oct 13, 2011)

There's a jellybean keyboard on the market I used to always install, but I ended up getting swiftkey when it was on sale. I had no idea a keyboard could make such a difference. If that kind of thing is important to you, I recommend swiftkey 3, it's fast and has great prediction and autocorrection.


----------



## shoman24v (Jul 17, 2011)

legacystar said:


> There's a jellybean keyboard on the market I used to always install, but I ended up getting swiftkey when it was on sale. I had no idea a keyboard could make such a difference. If that kind of thing is important to you, I recommend swiftkey 3, it's fast and has great prediction and autocorrection.


I do have Swiftkey, and Smart Keyboard Pro... which I used to use a lot with Gingerbread and CM9.

May have to just accept some of the 'flaws' in the device. I got used to a few features over time, and while they may be small (like I noticed the GSIII doesn't link notification and ringer volume) they bug me. But in due time I'll get used it lol. I love the phone, and the battery time is incredible coming from my Galaxy Nexus. Battery on that phone was horrible, I'd be lucky to get 2 hours of screen on time on the extended 2100mah battery. The GSIII easily gets over 4 hours of screen on time and actually lasts me the whole day.


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

install the 4.2 keyboard from the market


----------



## shoman24v (Jul 17, 2011)

legacystar said:


> install the 4.2 keyboard from the market


Thank you


----------



## swieder227 (May 5, 2012)

SwiftKey FTW

Sent via SGS3 using Tapatalk


----------

